# Back to the Future: 30th Anniversary Edition - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. Glad to see that "Back to the future" is on bluray now. I only had the dvd version so getting this version will be good to see the animated series as well.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

it's a fun set. Just be sure if you want the animated series to pick up the limited edition set, not the regular


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification. I didn't realize the animation feature was only on the limited edition version instead of the regular version. I must have misread it when reading the review earlier.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Mike, I love the review, I am not sure I want to re-invest again for the 4th time, but I am on the edge


----------

